# مساعده بالاتوميشن



## نور عيد (8 سبتمبر 2015)

يعطيكم العافيه ..

انا مهندسة ميكاترونكس جديد تخرجت و عندي مقابله عشكل امتحان تكنكال بشركه مختصه بالاتوميشن 

فيكم تساعدوني باي شي اله علاقه بالموضوع ؟؟

يعني اعطائي اسم كتاب فيه امثله كيفيه استخرج مدخلات و مخرجات نظام معين وعمل ladder اله ؟؟


----------



## ياسر الشعار (14 ديسمبر 2015)

Automation علم كبير وله تفرعات كثير ... 
Automation له تطبيقات كثيرة ، تأكدي في اي مجال من Automation تعمل الشركة لكي يتم مساعدتك بالطريقة الصحيحة


----------



## nasserbe4em (10 مارس 2016)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور .. بالتوفيييييييييييييق ان شاء الله

افضل الطرق لقك وتركيب ونقل الاجهزة الكهربائية والمنزلية والرياضية بجميع انواعها


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (16 يونيو 2016)

ياسر الشعار قال:


> Automation علم كبير وله تفرعات كثير ...
> Automation له تطبيقات كثيرة ، تأكدي في اي مجال من Automation تعمل الشركة لكي يتم مساعدتك بالطريقة الصحيحة


كلام سليم اخي الكريم


----------

